# Zimmy's Huns/Fredy's Prairie Chicken



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just finished up some neat little birds for our very own Invader Zim and Fred Panunzio. It's not very often I get to mount really cool stuff like this so I thought I'd share the results with all you guys. All these birds were prime specimens and were a joy to mount. Gee-whizz, I love my job! 

Enjoy!

Zimmy's Huns.









Fredy's Prairie Chicken


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Those look great Tex!! I like that base for the huns, nice work...


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice work Tex. Those look great!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome work Tex


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Another nice job


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

You do really good work! I am very impressed.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! Very impressive work!


----------



## Great Basin Canada (May 7, 2008)

Nice work on both mounts. Fred's Prairie Chicken looks great - not the easiest bird to get right when they're not native to Utah. Fred is a pretty fair hand a taxidermy as well. He did a javilina head mount for me that I still have. Of course he made me pack his animal and mine out but that's another story.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Great Basin Canada said:


> Nice work on both mounts. Fred's Prairie Chicken looks great - not the easiest bird to get right when they're not native to Utah. Fred is a pretty fair hand a taxidermy as well. He did a javilina head mount for me that I still have. Of course he made me pack his animal and mine out but that's another story.


We talkin about the same Fred?


----------



## Great Basin Canada (May 7, 2008)

Maybe not but I find it hard to think there's 2 Fred Pannanzios running around. The person I hunt with is a "Fish Cop" in Salina and has been doing big game taxidermy for as long as I can remember. Either way your bird looks great.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Great Basin Canada said:


> Maybe not but I find it hard to think there's 2 Fred Pannanzios running around. The person I hunt with is a "Fish Cop" in Salina and has been doing big game taxidermy for as long as I can remember. Either way your bird looks great.


Yup, same Fred. :shock: I did not know he was a taxidermist... _(O)_


----------

